# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Cứu con biến tần iG5 nhà e với

## baotrieu81

Con biến tần của e bị báo lỗi áp thấp, phải tăng điện lên khoảng 260v nó mới hết báo lỗi. Bác nào biết chỉ e cách khắc phục ạ.

----------


## secondhand

Bác thay tụ lọc nguồn hoặc thêm tụ, ko hết thì báo cáo tiếp. Con của mình cũng bị vậy, gắn thêm tụ nó chạy ầm ầm

----------


## CKD

Nhớ cẩn thận thao tác, xả tụ, rút điện v.v...
220V AC thành DC gần 350V, chạm phát thì cây vít nó cũng đứt lìa ra chứ đừng có đùa.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Nhân tiện cho em hỏi ké chút
Em cũng có con bt như của bác chủ, tình trạng bị báo lỗi HW , truy cập vào thấy các thông tin như sau :
Với lỗi như vậy có thể sửa được không ? Và nơi nào nhận sửa. 
Thanks !

----------


## Mạnh Tường

thêm báo lỗi trong mục HW

----------


## CKD

Mấy con này các bác... truy xem tuổi đời nó bao nhiêu tuổi rồi. Linh kiện phần lớn đã lão hóa, ít thì sai giá trị, nhiều thì cháy nổ.
Sửa biến tần nghe có vẻ đơn giản nhưng nó là một trời biển học... thay mò vài con linh kiện hên thì nó lại lao động tiếp, không hên thì nó chết hẵn. Vì sao vậy? Vì người sửa bán chuyến thì ngoài cái VOM ra có thiết bị đo kiểm nào khác đâu mà kiểm tra được linh kiện?

Kinh nghiệm của một thằng biết về điện/điện tử cho hay thế này. Nó có cái biến tần Sunfar thời đầu, trong máy CNC, lúc chạy lúc không chạy. Thời này hơn chục năm trước.. giá thay mới chưa công đã 6-7 triệu roài. 6-7 triệu thời đó quy ra vàng thì phải biết  :Big Grin: . Thế là thay mới thì phải thay, sửa thì phải sửa. sau khi khảo sát thì xác định là lớp nguồn DC nuôi controller nó bị lỗi, cứ chạy 5 phút thì nó tụt áp, controller khởi động lại thì nó lại chạy tiếp 5 phút.
Cuối cùng mất gần 1 năm mò mẫm. Sau rất nhiều lần nghiên cứu sửa bất thành đóng nắp cất đi. Thì cũng phát hiện ra bệnh và sửa Ok. Sau đó nó được tiếp tục lao động chí ít 2 năm sau miệt mài.
Bệnh cuối cùng được chữa trị là thay con LED làm nhiệm vụ phân cực. LED cũ nó vẫn sáng.. nhưng trôi áp nên phân cực không chính xác. Dẫn đến power nó lúc chạy lúc nghỉ. Có ai nghĩ rằng.. con LED đang sánh trưng trưng nó.. ảnh hưởng đến vậy? Cái đó là vẫn chưa phải mò mù đâu, linh kiện chuẩn, có đầy đủ shematic đàng hoàng ấy.

Vậy nên với các bác không biết gì về điện thì... với các trường hợp đang chạy rồi lâm bệnh thì nên mua con khác thay cho nó kinh tế. Giá thị trường trong khoảng 1K/1W, nên chi phí thay thế chỉ tầm 5000K đổ lại thôi. Dính vào chỉ tổ mất thời gian, không cẩn thận có thể gây hại cho chính bản thân mình.

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## baotrieu81

Cám ơn các bác, e sẽ thay tụ thử, e mở ra có 2 cái tụ lớn. Chắc thay 2 cái đó hả bác. E không rành về phần điện này lắm nên mò mò rờ rờ đại hi hi. Cái tụ e xã bằng cách lấy cây vít chạm vào 2 cực được không?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cám ơn các bác, e sẽ thay tụ thử, e mở ra có 2 cái tụ lớn. Chắc thay 2 cái đó hả bác. E không rành về phần điện này lắm nên mò mò rờ rờ đại hi hi. Cái tụ e xã bằng cách lấy cây vít chạm vào 2 cực được không?


Chính là hai cái tụ lớn đó đấy, bác phải thay 2 cái có trị số giống nhau và giống cái cũ là tốt nhất. Còn việc xả tụ thì đơn giản là chập 2 đầu tụ vào nhau là được. Chú ý lắp đúng cực của tụ nữa nhé, không thì bác bắn pháo hoa đón giao thừa sớm đấy.

----------


## baotrieu81

:Wink:  :Wink: cám ơn bác!

----------


## baotrieu81

E đã thay 2 cái tụ và 1 cái rờ le.
Cái này là cái cũ của nó  
Và e đã thay bằng 3 con này  thông số tụ sau khi thay là 
Kết quả vẫn báo lỗi các bác ạ, e rối quá mong các cao thủ giúp tiếp. Không biết nếu e hàn thêm tụ song song vô thêm thì có sao không!?

----------


## baotrieu81

Và đây là con e thay vào 
 nó hơi khác tí ạ

----------


## ducduy9104

Mấy tụ to thường nó ít hư hỏng lắm cụ, mấy con nhỏ nhỏ hư nhiều hơn. Tụ to mua mắc chứ không phải rẻ, trước khi thay thì lấy VOM test thử xem nạp xả có ok ko rồi hãy thay.

----------


## baotrieu81

Nhà mình có ai nhận sửa biến tần không cho e gởi sửa ạ!

----------


## ductrung

> Nhà mình có ai nhận sửa biến tần không cho e gởi sửa ạ!


Gửi qua e xem cho cụ

----------


## baotrieu81

> Gửi qua e xem cho cụ


bác ở đâu, tình hình con biến tần bây giờ là chạy bình thường sau khi đem cho một ông thợ điện mò mẫm, nhưng mỗi khi tải nặng tí là nó tự tắt spindle, giống như mất áp ra vậy, bấm run thì chạy tiếp

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> bác ở đâu, tình hình con biến tần bây giờ là chạy bình thường sau khi đem cho một ông thợ điện mò mẫm, nhưng mỗi khi tải nặng tí là nó tự tắt spindle, giống như mất áp ra vậy, bấm run thì chạy tiếp


Cái đó là chế độ tự bảo vệ của biến tần thôi. Khả năng do quá tải.

----------


## ductrung

> bác ở đâu, tình hình con biến tần bây giờ là chạy bình thường sau khi đem cho một ông thợ điện mò mẫm, nhưng mỗi khi tải nặng tí là nó tự tắt spindle, giống như mất áp ra vậy, bấm run thì chạy tiếp


E ở biên hòa, cụ xem spindle có đúng tải so với biến tần ko đã nhé

----------

